# Central Region Turkey Help



## rockhound (Feb 2, 2010)

I have a 12 year old that drew a turkey tag. I had a piece of private ground lined up for our hunt, but it looks like that deal may fall through so I am looking for a plan B. If you know of an area with birds that you would be willing to share please PM me. I'm not asking for your secret honey hole, just for general areas or ideas. I would really appreciate the advice and hopefully I can return the favor someday. Thanks!


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

PM sent


----------



## Kingfisher (Jul 25, 2008)

we saw about 50 birds right out of scipio about 3 weeks ago.


----------



## chickendude1234 (Jun 8, 2011)

Scipio is southern unit I believe.

http://wildlife.utah.gov/HAM/public/det ... ary_id=214


----------

